# Nice surprise!!!



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a nice surprise today. From @poppajon75







some "cheap and cheerful's", plus a petite Monte, and an HC Corojo. Thank you good Sir. Always looking out for a brother.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

You dirty dog you


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

WABOOM said:


> Got a nice surprise today. From @*poppajon75*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A most excellent surprise! Way to go @*poppajon75.....*


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow. That HC looks delicious.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good solid cigars...I'd smoke em all in bed with the ex-wife.....she hated cigars and I'd be willing to Dutch Oven her a$$ and smoke a cigar at the same time....commonly known as Double Dutch! 😈


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks good.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Enjoy the hit !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

@poppajon75 strikes again. A generous BOTL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Jon


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

There he goes again ... bringing more smiles to more faces. Nice work Jon.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done @poppajon75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice hit Jon! That HC looks like a candybar!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done Jon, it's always nice to get a smile in the mail


----------

